# FreeBSD Toolkit DVD



## pkhtut (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,
I am aware of FreeBSD toolkits DVD from Freebsd Mall. If my thinking is correct, that toolkit DVD is not "File:8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz".
If there are available to download that FreeBSD 8 toolkit DVD free, I would like to download it for offline install purposes.
If someone knows, please help me out to get it.
Thank you.

rgds,
Htut Phone


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2009)

What's wrong with official, FreeBSD dvd?
Don't you like it, It has everything you need


----------



## pkhtut (Nov 27, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> What's wrong with official, FreeBSD dvd?
> Don't you like it, It has everything you need



Oh, I thought that I could not install everything from official DVD as offline install except toolkit DVD. So, I can install almost everything for official dvd, really? like OpenOffice, Java, GIMP, VIM and some popular IDEs and etc.. from sysinstall? oh gosh, I didn't even try it. I did install from CD1 and the rest are from online. So I didn't aware of that I could install everything from official DVD without online. 
If so, thank you .. killasmurf86.


----------



## vivek (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, almost everything can be installed from DVD. However, when you purchase something from freebsdmall they donate some money to freebsd project. Either way download and donate some money directly or purchase it and they will donate it.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 27, 2009)

No OpenOffice, and Java is not available on DVD
And java is probably not available on CD's/DVD's from freebsd mall as well (licensing issue)

But you can download them from net

also take a look at 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8639


----------



## pkhtut (Nov 27, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Yes, almost everything can be installed from DVD. However, when you purchase something from freebsdmall they donate some money to freebsd project. Either way download and donate some money directly or purchase it and they will donate it.


yes, vivek, I'm thinking about to buy DVD or t-shirt. Now DVD is not necessary though, I wish I could buy t-shirt.


----------



## pkhtut (Nov 27, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> No OpenOffice, and Java is not available on DVD
> And java is probably not available on CD's/DVD's from freebsd mall as well (licensing issue)
> 
> But you can download them from net
> ...



Aha, thank you very much, killasmurf86! I will look forward it.


----------

